# Isshin-Ryu near Whittier, CA



## jaydogg72 (Feb 10, 2006)

Anyone know a school near me in Whittier, CA?


----------



## searcher (Feb 10, 2006)

Where in CA is Whittier?   What major cities are nearby?  This would help in locating you a school.    If you don't mind my asking, why do you want to study I-ryu?


----------



## jaydogg72 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Jon,

I have trained in Muay Thai, BJJ, and now that I am older, I am looking for a traditional martial art, I am also thinking about Kenpo/Kempo, Isshin-Ryu is the system my father learned, so I have always had an interest. Major cities, I am between LA and Orange Counties.


----------



## searcher (Feb 15, 2006)

Seam Davila has a dojo inthe Santa Monica/West Los Angeles area. He may be reached at 1-310-892-5425 or davila43@aol.com. 


Hope this is close to you.


----------



## jaydogg72 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you for the info, unfortunetly, thats pretty far from me, but I appreciate your help!


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 1, 2006)

Still might be worth contacting him as he would likely know what else is in that area.


----------



## jaydogg72 (Mar 1, 2006)

I just sent him an email...


----------

